# NUTS! long term storage...?



## dannyboy721 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi everbody - just wondering about storing 'nuts' long term - dry roasted/salted almonds in particular....I can vacuum pack them of course (with or without dessicant pack?) BUT, should I put them in the dehydrator for a while first???


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I think "Timmie" was talking about this in the "Whats Everyone Dehydrating Today" thread. 

She also has Canned them(I think). Try checking with her, she may be able to answer your questions.


----------



## cpiano (Aug 7, 2012)

We have kept almonds for years by filling a canning jar with them. Place the filled jars on a cookie sheet in the oven at 200 degrees for an hour. After an hour, carefully remove the jars from the oven and place a lid and ring on the jars. You will hear the familiar "ping" as the lids contract and seal the jar. I keep my lids warm on the counter by placing them on a heating pad. 

Be really careful as you remove the jars from the oven. They are very hot and will burn if you bump them and knock out the contents onto your skin. Oven canning is, of course, not recommended for canning foods that are not dry. I do not can nuts with a high oil content. They will become rancid.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

cpiano said:


> We have kept almonds for years by filling a canning jar with them. Place the filled jars on a cookie sheet in the oven at 200 degrees for an hour. After an hour, carefully remove the jars from the oven and place a lid and ring on the jars. You will hear the familiar "ping" as the lids contract and seal the jar. I keep my lids warm on the counter by placing them on a heating pad.
> 
> Be really careful as you remove the jars from the oven. They are very hot and will burn if you bump them and knock out the contents onto your skin. Oven canning is, of course, not recommended for canning foods that are not dry. I do not can nuts with a high oil content. They will become rancid.


This does work. You ever think of canning nut butter? Takes a waterbath canner only.


----------



## dannyboy721 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for the responses everyone - I appreciate it! A couple more related questions/comments....generally speaking for 'short-term' storage (maybe 2 months tops..) for a Bug-Out bag, I'll assume that Vacu-Packing of prep'd Almonds & Trail mix should be ok; No, I hadn't considered 'Nut-Butter' before more thn in passing - which nuts in particular might you recommend??


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

Peanut butter is most common, but cashews also make a fine nut butter. 6 quarts of shelled nuts make about 6 pints of butter. Just grind until creamy, salt to taste, pack into sterilized and hot jars leaving 1 inch head space. Process in a boiling water bath 1 hour. If you use salted nuts, taste before salting. I think I might try a combination of nuts to see what they would taste like - mixed nut butter, anyone? I like the idea of no shelling, spreadable nuts that can be eater with a spoon (or finger), with or without even teeth!


----------



## SurvivorBoy1 (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm new but want to ask a question......can dry items be canned in water bath or pressure? Will the jars break without being filled with liquid?
Thanks to all who post....each night I look forward to seeing what is being taught here.


----------



## SurvivorBoy1 (Jul 15, 2012)

Does Danny Boy or anyone have a suggestion for a vacuum food saver. I am going to kill a beef and I have heard that some brands over heat when doing a large quantity at one time.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

If you are going to can beef you will need to use a pressure canner. If you decide to corn some of your beef I have canned that up with good results also. Chile, stew, and many other items can be put up ahead for easy meals later. That is a lot of canning but you might freeze most of it and process it as you get time and jars.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

what about vacuum sealing nuts in a jar with an O2 absorber?


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

OK, on the question of nuts, I've been picking up hickory nuts (trying to beat the squirrls) suggestions on use and storage, another area I have no experience in.


----------

